
Show HN: Remotework.com – not JUST another remote jobs site - jlbbellefeuille
Hello Hacker News! This is James from RemoteWork.com (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;remotework.com&#x2F;)<p>I am building a marketplace for the remote worker community, and to connect remote jobs to remote workers. I hope for this not to become just another jobs board. I am much more interested in helping remote workers solve for loneliness and build community, shift skilled work away from the coastal cities and other &quot;soft&quot; benefits of remote work.<p>Like many other readers here on Hacker News I am following the Shelter-in-Place order in the bay area due to COVID-19. I have been sitting on RemoteWork.com as a concept since before 2017. I was originally inspired by Greg Caplan and his Remote Year (RemoteYear.com) project, I looked up LeapYear.com and stumbled upon Venture.com, they happened to have RemoteWork.com available &amp; I have always had it on my shortlist of domains to use for a future concept. Then around NYE of 2020, as everyone was making predictions about what the next decade held, a consistent theme was that a shift towards remote work would become one of the big shifts of the 2020s. Who could have guessed it would happen so fast? I secured a lease with Venture.com shortly after Jan 1st. I setup a no-code MVP using Sharetribe Go.<p>I have been working remotely or part of a remote team for the past 5 years &amp; am familiar with the challenges it presents to the individual and to the organization. Personally, I really wanted to solve for the community and educational side of people beginning to work remotely. Working remotely may not be for everyone, but I think it could be a benefit for most people who are able to perform their jobs without being in an office, if given the right tools and guidelines outlining best practices.<p>This is just the beginning. I hope we can start a movement that benefits both workers and employers. A movement that can reduce traffic congestion and improve overall job satisfaction thru work&#x2F;life balance.<p>Join us. Join the movement. Join RemoteWork.com
======
redmattred
Congrats on the initial launch of your project!

You might want to consider seeding the website with some sample events,
workspaces, etc.

It's a little hard to get a sense of what the functionality you've built is
and its benefits without seeing some examples.

Best of luck

~~~
jlbbellefeuille
Thanks Matt. I just launched and am building the marketplace. I am generally
against astroturfing but I understand what you mean. I will likely ask my
network to create profiles and jobs there so at least then the few I have will
be legit.

------
jlbbellefeuille
[https://remotework.com](https://remotework.com)

